# HR-Einspeichen: 28L Nabe, 36L Felge - wie?



## Lamima (6. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, die Akiven im Bereich Laufräder waren mit der Frage doch ein wenig überfordert 
Ich habe ich eine 28L Hinterradnabe und eine 36L Felge zur Hand - die Nabe ist auf jeden Fall gesetzt (Torpedo Duomatic), da sich da passende alternativen mit 36 Loch nicht auftreiben lassen. 28 Loch 24" Felgen habe ich zumindest in bezahlbar nicht gefunden....

KANN man das miteinander verspeichen? Wie sollte/kann das Speichenmuster denn aussehen?
Wie kann man die passenden Speichenlängen berechnen? In den Tools die ich so gefunden habe gehen nur weniger unorthodoxe Einspeichwünsche...

Gruß und besten Dank im Voraus für die Hilfe

Gruß
Marco


----------



## kc85 (6. Dezember 2015)

Das wird schwierig. Du hast je Seite 14 Speichen und je 4 überzählige Löcher in der Felge. Da man 14 nicht durch 4 teilen kann, kann man das  schon mal nicht gleichmäßig aufteilen.

Einzige (halbwegs) sinnvolle Variante wäre da von den 14 Löchern je Flansch-Seite nur 12 zu nutzen und dann die Felge mit 24 Speichen einzuspeichen. Die Wahl des Einspeichmusters und die Berechnung der Speichenlängen wären dann aber noch immer ein lustiges Thema.

Alternative: https://www.zweiradnetz.de/laufrad/felgen/kinetix-comp-alufelge-24-zoll-17-507-grau-28-loch-kaufen

Bevor ich irgend so eine Krücke baue, würde ich die Kinetix-Felge nehmen. So teuer ist die nun auch nicht.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (6. Dezember 2015)

Kann leider auch nix Besseres beisteuern. Da ich inzwischen auch etwas Lehrgeld bezahlt habe, da ich mal dachte, "des basst scho irgendwie" und es am Ende eben nicht rund läuft, sollte man bei solchen krummen Verhältnissen lieber 3x vorher nachdenken. Sicher gibt es Möglichkeiten, das einzuspeichen, aber das Laufrad hätte letztlich unterschiedliche Speichenspannungen und wird nicht dauerhaft stabil und rund laufen.

Investier die Energie besser in die Suche wirklich passender Komponenten als Dich dauerhaft mit Speichensalat rumzuzärgern.


----------



## Roelof (7. Dezember 2015)

kann man schon speichen, ein Crowfoot mit 4x 5 Speichen pro LR bietet sich zwecks Muster auch an, aber entweder hast du einen Fundus unterschiedlicher Längen zu Hause oder du rechnest dich zum Krüppel (3 verschiedene Speichenlängen pro Seite, dazu die Längenabweichungen durch die ungleichmäßigen Speichenloch-Abstände). 

Wenn du das Einspeichen nicht als beruhigende, meditative Tätigkeit empfindest, empfehle ich den Blick hier her:

http://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/...e-Felgen/Hohlkammerfelge-24-Zoll-24-Loch.html
507mm sind doch normales 24", oder?? wenn ja: http://www.gingko-feine-veloteile.d...n/Felgen-507-mm/Kinlin-XR240-507mm-370gr.html

Falls du doch etwas masochistisch veranlagt bist: Nabe je Flansch binär ausgedrückt: 0-1-1-0-1-1-1-0-1-1-0-1-1-1, sind 10 Speichen pro Seite, in der Felge dann beginnend am Ventilloch: r-0-l-0-r-0-l-r-0-l-0-r-0-l-r-0-l-0-r-0-l-0-r-0-l-0-r-0-l-r-0-l-0-r-0-l


----------



## Fisch123 (7. Dezember 2015)

Ah, Hr. Roelof ist wieder zugegen.
Wo hast du dich denn die ganze Zeit rumgetrieben?
Schön dass du wieder da bist.
Sabine


----------



## Roelof (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich war gesundheitl. außer Gefecht gesetzt, momentan geht es besser, hoffe es bleibt so.


----------



## Fisch123 (7. Dezember 2015)

Welcome back


----------



## kc85 (7. Dezember 2015)

Ja, da isser wieder.

Ich fürchte, ich hab dann bald auch ein paar Fragen zum Zentrieren. 

kc85


----------



## trolliver (7. Dezember 2015)

Moin Roelof, dann hoffe ich, dir (und Knirps natürlich auch) geht's wieder gut. Nichts überstürzen!

Zum Thema: wenn man nicht wie Roelof ein Spezialist im Speichen ist oder einer werden möchte (und vieeeel Zeit investiert), sucht man sich wirklich lieber eine Alternative mit geraden Verhältnissen und unverknoteten Speichen. Mein Wunsch nach dem Einspeichen ist normalerweise, daß ich mich um das Rad nicht mehr zu kümmern brauche, das klappt auch bei bekannten unspektakulären Mustern. Bei einer ungeraden oder geknoteten Variante muß ich immer an einen ehemaligen Kumpel denken, der auf einer Transalp jeden Tag mit seinem Hinterrad beschäftigt war. Mehrfach! Das hat nicht nur ihn genervt. Dabei hatte er nur so etwas relativ normales wie links radial und antriebsseitig gekreuzt....


----------



## Roelof (7. Dezember 2015)

@kc85 - Wenn ich dir helfen kann, gerne.

@trolliver - Junior geht es blendend, der wird immer größer und frecher. Hat er wohl nicht von mir...


----------



## Floh (7. Dezember 2015)

Roelof schrieb:


> ...Wenn du das Einspeichen nicht als beruhigende, meditative Tätigkeit empfindest, empfehle ich den Blick hier her:...



Als jemand der gerade erstmalig vier Abende mit Einspeichen und Zentrieren verbracht hat, und es durchaus genossen hat, musste ich schmunzeln. War aber nur simpel 32 auf 32 3-fach gekreuzt. Anfängerkombi.

Aber 440 Gramm für eine Felge in der Breite und Durchmesser? Meine FlowEX 26 wiegt 490 Gramm, ist aber größer und deutlich breiter. Das machen wahrscheinlich die Ösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (7. Dezember 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> ...Aber 440 Gramm für eine Felge in der Breite und Durchmesser? Meine FlowEX 26 wiegt 490 Gramm, ist aber größer und deutlich breiter. Das machen wahrscheinlich die Ösen.


Leider nein, sind nicht nur die Ösen.
Hast die FlowEx selbst eingespeicht??


----------



## Floh (7. Dezember 2015)

Nee ne 35 mm Carbonfelge aus China. Deswegen habe ich überhaupt damit angefangen, weil es mir unsinnig erschien dass ich auf die Naben aus England Zoll aus China bezahle...


----------



## Roelof (7. Dezember 2015)

Und - deine Erfahrungswerte zu China Charbon Felgen?? Wie war's für dich?? Ich frage deshalb, weil ich 
1. vor 2 Wochen meine ersten Kohle-Felgen (Ritchey Superlogic Tubular 26") eingespeicht habe und 
2. ich vorhabe, mir ebenfalls günstige China-Kohle-Felgen anzuschaffen...


----------



## Roelof (7. Dezember 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> ...35 mm Carbonfelge aus China...


Und btw - was wiegen die bei - 28"??


----------



## Lamima (9. Dezember 2015)

So, genug Thread gekapert ihr Schufte ;-)
Der Link zur Kubikes Felge ist perfekt - 30€ find ich einen guten Preis und dann hält das Rad auch wenigstens (ich hab zwar schon verschiedenste Dinge eingespeicht, aber halt immer Standardkram...)

Was ist denn zur Kreuzungsanzahl empfehlenswert? 1/2/3 fach?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Roelof (9. Dezember 2015)

vo radial, hi li 2x, re 3x - mit Sapim Polyax-Nippel in passender Farbe und Sapim Laser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (9. Dezember 2015)

@Lamima habe das schon in eine PN ausgelagert


----------



## Splithub (1. Oktober 2016)

Hatte grad das gleiche Problem wie der Threadersteller, geht behelfsweise mit 24 Speichen einer Länge in stabiler Felge:


----------



## Stoneless (28. Juli 2022)

Geht?


----------

